# Old Mac horse racing game - Please help



## EdwardSanchez (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi everyone
I have been trying to work out the name of an old Apple Macintosh game that ran on our Apple Macintosh SE in the early-1990s.
The game was a fairly straightforward horse racing game where you could bet on the horses. The game included two dimensional graphics of the horses in each race running across the screen from left to right. I estimate the game was released in the late-1980s to early-1990s.
If you happen to know the name of this game, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 2, 2019)

'Horse Race' - https://www.macintoshrepository.org/19656-horse-race   Released 1986


----------

